
The World Wide Web Is 20 Years Old Today - vaksel
http://www.itproportal.com/portal/news/article/2009/3/13/world-wide-web-20-years-old-today/
======
alain94040
To me, the turning point in Internet history is when commercial use became
allowed. Around 1989, I remember that I could only send e-mail to Apple
employees (@apple.com) if the purpose of the e-mail was consistent with an
educational objective and was non-commercial in nature.

That prevented any kind of serious growth. It was great for academics. Then,
something happened. Somebody, somewhere, decided that it was ok to use those
government-paid lines for business. Who made that decision and when? I don't
know, but they deserve a lot of credit as well.

~~~
brlewis
Information Infrastructure and Technology Act of 1992. This created the open
Internet as we know it today.

~~~
henning
And who was the main guy behind that bill? Yes, Al Gore.
[http://w2.eff.org/Legislation/Bills_by_name/Old/info_infra_t...](http://w2.eff.org/Legislation/Bills_by_name/Old/info_infra_tech_s2937_92_gore.bill)

------
zafarali
The web has endured all problems. All the challenges. The internet has made
our lives easier. We are now connected. The internet is the best thing that
has happened to man kind. And people who say we need to replace the internet.
GO FLY A KITE. The internet is awesome. Not perfect, But awesome.

------
russell
Not to be too much of a nit picker: this is the anniversary of the proposal.
The real working WWW came in 1991. OTOH TBL and CERN think this is the
anniversary, so who am I to say.

------
nategraves
My how the time has passed. I remember when the Internet was just crawling
around on overcrowded dial-up connections and AOL chat rooms. Now it's all
grown up.

------
Ardit20
I am 21 haha me and the internet could be friends yeayy, ohh wait we are
friends!

------
henning
_Internet_.

Serious business.

